# Best Manga Backgrounds



## Wosu (Dec 2, 2012)

Which manga has the best background?
You must provide an example pic.

Mine would be One Piece.


----------



## OS (Dec 2, 2012)

Anything from Bleach


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Anything from Bleach



Not sure if trolling...or Tite Kubo in disguise.

Anyway, One Piece, Tsubasa Chronicles, and Berserk.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 2, 2012)

Bleach, because...it is soo true to the manga's name...one can call it...a perfect depiction.


1. Shingeki no Kyojin
2. Naruto 
3. Berserk


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 2, 2012)

berserk

vagabond

vinland saga


one piece is surely impressive as a weekly manga but it's hard to say how awesome it'd be as a monthly manga.

based on this:


it'd be pbbly up there. there are exceptional panels in one piece but all mangas have such.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 2, 2012)

Gee, I wonder will this thread turn into BLEACH HAS NO BACKGROUNDS faggotry 

oh wait, already happened


----------



## Morglay (Dec 2, 2012)

Seriously? This question is serious?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]RAA1xgTTw9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tray (Dec 2, 2012)

_Bleach_ has the best backgrounds by far


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 2, 2012)

Ok, this is gonna be fun. Posts in this thread *drinking game* 
Take a shot every time following is mentioned:

1:
*Deep intellectual ACCLAIMED monthly seinen manga*

2:
*Joke about Bleach and how it's not cool cause it's not a deep intellectual ACCLAIMED monthly seinen manga*

3:
*Some googled old vaguely known manga for hipster effect*

4:
*Optards mentioning Op*

See how fast you're gonna get your ass drunk 






.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh boy, a manga background thread.


----------



## synthax (Dec 2, 2012)

I can't believe  people are saying One Piece.One decent panel every 200 chapters,if anything the backgounds are consistently horrible,I will just leave it at they only read a few manga.Just look at the current arc for christ sake to see the piss poor quality.


----------



## Powerful Lord (Dec 2, 2012)

Let's be real here, when we think about Manga backgrounds we think of the lack of background in Bleach. I haven't read enough manga but until now One Piece has had the most background of all


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 2, 2012)

synthax said:


> I can't believe  people are saying One Piece.One decent panel every 200 chapters,if anything the backgounds are consistently horrible,I will just leave it at they only read a few manga.Just look at the current arc for christ sake to see the piss poor quality.



it's a weekly manga. you can't compare it to a monthly manga. It's amazing it has so many such detailed backgrounds.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 2, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ok, this is gonna be fun. Posts in this thread *drinking game*
> Take a shot every time following is mentioned:
> 
> 1:
> ...



Berserk backgrounds are so deep they'd probably reach One Piece ocean's floor and so polished even Bleach can't remove them.

Oh and O-parts Hunter

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNtTEibFvlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gin (Dec 2, 2012)

synthax said:


> I can't believe  people are saying One Piece.One decent panel every 200 chapters,if anything the backgounds are consistently horrible,I will just leave it at they only read a few manga.Just look at the current arc for christ sake to see the piss poor quality.


I like OP a lot, but I can't stand the art.   There's far too much going on in any given panel so the whole thing just looks cluttered.

I genuinely prefer Kubo's minimalistic approach.

That being said, Berserk wins this without a doubt.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 2, 2012)

Hunter x Hunter chapter 338...

deepest art ever.

I cryd

2deep4me


----------



## Patrick (Dec 2, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ok, this is gonna be fun. Posts in this thread *drinking game*
> Take a shot every time following is mentioned:
> 
> 1:
> ...



Well if you're honest you have to agree most Seinen have solid backgrounds, the art is good. Nobody jokes about Bleach not being intellectual, they joke about one of Bleach's worst points; backgrounds. I see no vague hipster manga so far. One Piece has good backgrounds for a weekly shounen.

You just want an excuse for getting mad drunk


----------



## synthax (Dec 2, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> it's a weekly manga. you can't compare it to a monthly manga. It's amazing it has so many such detailed backgrounds.



Compared to how many that are horrible,for every 1 page consisting of a decent background there are 50 bad ones.People pay attention to the ones they like and say wow this manga has great backgrounds but that is not an excuse for the  others that are poorly done.Consistency is needed  .All the Big 3 have pages containing detailed backgrounds,and saying it is weekly does not matter since for OP the majority of the cast in OP are weak design wise and it focuses more on world building.


----------



## Wosu (Dec 2, 2012)

Lol, thread said state your favorite manga background, I never said to state the outcome of the thread.
I never said to discuss other people's opinions and I never said to compare opinions. 

It's quite simple as that. One Piece has good backgrounds for a weekly shounen, it's not really fair to compare it with monthly mangas. 
Derp!


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 2, 2012)

synthax said:


> Compared to how many that are horrible,for every 1 page consisting of a decent background there are 50 bad ones.People pay attention to the ones they like and say wow this manga has great backgrounds but that is not an excuse for the  others that are poorly done.Consistency is needed  .All the Big 3 have pages containing detailed backgrounds,and saying it is weekly does not matter since for OP the majority of the cast in OP are weak design wise and it focuses more on world building.



what do you mean by "bad" and "weak"? I don't know a weekly manga that has better beckgrounds than One Piece. Kishimoto often makes a close up of characters to avoid backgrounds or makes extreme long shot to avoid details and Kubo keeps it clean. 

you may provide some examples of a weekly manga with good backgrounds.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 2, 2012)

Moe Lester said:


> Lol, thread said state your favorite manga background, I never said to state the outcome of the thread.
> I never said to discuss other people's opinions and I never said to compare opinions.
> 
> It's quite simple as that. One Piece has good backgrounds for a weekly shounen, it's not really fair to compare it with monthly mangas.
> Derp!



Threads like these usually goes that way, so it was bound to happen.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 2, 2012)

You never asked for our faves.


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 2, 2012)

Moe Lester said:


> Lol, thread said *state your favorite manga background*, I never said to state the outcome of the thread.
> *I never said* to discuss other people's opinions and I never said to compare opinions.
> 
> It's quite simple as that. One Piece has good backgrounds for a weekly shounen, it's not really fair to compare it with monthly mangas.
> Derp!






Moe Lester said:


> *Which manga has the best background?*
> You must provide an example pic.
> 
> Mine would be One Piece.



 you must clearly exclude things in OP if you don't want them to happen. make some thread rules and you may argue with people who break them.


----------



## Wosu (Dec 2, 2012)

Har har har, you people are funny. 
Normally art is all a matter of opinions, why make a war out of it?


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 2, 2012)

^
Because it is serious business.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 2, 2012)

akira          .


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 2, 2012)

Moe Lester said:


> Har har har, you people are funny.
> Normally art is all a matter of opinions, *why make a war out of it?*



why can't we have some fun?


----------



## synthax (Dec 2, 2012)

Black Mirror said:


> what do you mean by "bad" and "weak"? I don't know a weekly manga that has better beckgrounds than One Piece. Kishimoto often makes a close up of characters to avoid backgrounds or makes extreme long shot to avoid details and Kubo keeps it clean.
> 
> you may provide some examples of a weekly manga with good backgrounds.



By "bad" panels look incomplete and cluttered.
 Area D does a better job with backgrounds and is consistenly better.
I will also say FT and Magi are on par with OP.


----------



## Wosu (Dec 2, 2012)

Lol Syntax.


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Anything from Bleach



'Def.

They're so awesome they appear non-existent to human eyes.


----------



## OS (Dec 2, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ok, this is gonna be fun. Posts in this thread *drinking game*
> Take a shot every time following is mentioned:
> 
> 1:
> ...



FYI I think people find one punch man better than Bleach and it's not even close to deep. There is also witch hunter, yumekui merry, gate, girl the wild's, hell's kitchen, and the breaker series. So, stop yer bitchin


----------



## hellosquared (Dec 2, 2012)

Did somebody want backgrounds?




I heard of world building in this thread. Kiba no tabishounen has no peer in world building.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 2, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ok, this is gonna be fun. Posts in this thread *drinking game*
> Take a shot every time following is mentioned:
> 
> 1:
> ...


Even I laughed at this.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 2, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ok, this is gonna be fun. Posts in this thread *drinking game*
> Take a shot every time following is mentioned:
> 
> 1:
> ...



So basically:

-Every well drawn popular seinen, which are known to have more detailed art than shounen.

- Every not well known series

-OP, as its the best known shounen with good backgrounds.

Whats your point exactly? Your points are vague not specific and this thread isn't retardedly stupid. I could understand if you were complaining about this thread possibly ending up being too predictable but if you were you wouldn't be looking down at "hipster" series (which is a meaningless term these days).


----------



## Byrd (Dec 2, 2012)

Freak Squeele is better than Berserk in terms of backgrounds to me


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 2, 2012)

Bleach does not have enough backgrounds so it does not count.

HxH wins.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 2, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> akira          .


Took 2 pages for someone to say Akira. Thread is a joke


----------



## KLoWn (Dec 2, 2012)

*Berserk.*


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 2, 2012)

Shuna no Tabi - drink up bitches


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 2, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ok, this is gonna be fun. Posts in this thread *drinking game*
> Take a shot every time following is mentioned:
> 
> 1:
> ...



i get that the comic thrust here is supposed to come from how predictable it is that all this will happen

but, you do realise, 'Deep intellectual ACCLAIMED monthly seinen manga' will be mentioned because, unlike kubo, their authors put effort and care into their art - and bleach will be mentioned because it's universally acknowledged that the manga is drawn with criminal laziness

if 'old vaguely known manga' are mentioned, it's likely because some people actually like reading older manga...and if OP's mentioned a lot, that just highlights the fact that its backgrounds are unusually good for a weekly

so your passive-aggressive stab at humour kinda exposes the fact that you basically know all of these things. so instead of making a point of public denial, you might want to just be less emotionally invested in other people's opinions

--

on-topic, Vagabond has the best i've seen, though Berserk is pretty damn impressive, too


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 2, 2012)

Asano is really good in this area. Sometimes the backgrounds are so detailed and realistic that it's unnerving. It can feel like a photograph rather than a scene in a manga. It's often quite a jarring feeling, but it works due to the tone and narrative.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 2, 2012)

Green Blood, Vagabond, Akira.

And anything from Tsuruta Kenji

Especially _Bouken Erekitetou_.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 3, 2012)

Yotsuba&!


*Spoiler*: __ 











and all the other stuff mentioned before me


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Dec 3, 2012)

Dream Brother said:


> Asano is really good in this area. Sometimes the backgrounds are so detailed and realistic that it's unnerving. It can feel like a photograph rather than a scene in a manga. It's often quite a jarring feeling, but it works due to the tone and narrative.


thats because they are photos with some photoshop filters over them


----------



## dream (Dec 3, 2012)

These days my favorite backgrounds is in Vagabond.  On average the art in the manga is amazing.  At its best it's gorgeous.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 3, 2012)

Berserk, Vagabond from the ones i've read.

Nothing wrong with mentioning OP either, Oda draws great Bgs.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 3, 2012)

Some random nice examples:


*Spoiler*: _A Lollipop or a Bullet_ 














*Spoiler*: _Chinatsu no Uta_


----------



## EndlessStrategy (Dec 3, 2012)

Solaris said:


> These days my favorite backgrounds is in Vagabond.  On average the art in the manga is amazing.  At its best it's gorgeous.



I audibly gasped when I saw that picture.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Solaris said:


> These days my favorite backgrounds is in Vagabond.  On average the art in the manga is amazing.  At its best it's gorgeous.



The picture is very well detailed but if it's realism and detail I want I'd just go out 
TBH there isn't anything special about that photo imo


----------



## 8 (Dec 3, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> The picture is very well detailed but if it's realism and detail I want I'd just go out
> TBH there isn't anything special about that photo imo


i'm with you. clearly that artist is extremely talented, and he has put a lot of work into that panel. but its too bland. its what you would see in your daily walk in the park. for a manga i prefer more fantasy and creativity. to me backgrounds from one piece or berserk are much more impressive.


----------



## Torpedo Titz (Dec 3, 2012)

I need to read moar of the manga, but in my experience Vagabond backgrounds are not only very detailed and realistic, but they also take advantage of perspective to produce a nice ''feel'' about them which makes the manga so enjoyable to read.

I like backgrounds which focus on architecture (one of the reasons I'm a Tsutomu Nihei fan) so I like Kubo's backgrounds when he puts the effort into a big panel. Precise lines, good 3D awareness - that type of stuff.

Haters can hate.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

8 said:


> i'm with you. clearly that artist is extremely talented, and he has put a lot of work into that panel. but its too bland. its what you would see in your daily walk in the park. for a manga i prefer more fantasy and creativity. to me backgrounds from one piece or berserk are much more impressive.



Yep, I agree with the guy who said that one piece panels are mostly not so good, but when they are, they're quite memorable. 



@Jon most mangas have "feels"


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 3, 2012)

Mahou sensei negima. The backgrounds... Delicious


*Spoiler*: __ 











And this is weekly.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 3, 2012)

8 said:


> i'm with you. clearly that artist is extremely talented, and he has put a lot of work into that panel. but its too bland. its what you would see in your daily walk in the park. for a manga i prefer more fantasy and creativity. to me backgrounds from one piece or berserk are much more impressive.



I see where you're coming from, although I'm a fan of Inoue. 

I think a large part of my reaction to the art style and backgrounds in a work come from the way I perceive the story and tone. Sometimes a fantastical, surreal style really suits a certain story, while something that looks like a 'daily walk in the park' might work very well for quiet, naturalistic stories. I haven't read much of _One Piece_, but the art style seems to suit the adventurous, lighthearted approach to the story. If it was the same story but with Miura's artwork it would feel pretty strange, and likewise for Oda doing _Berserk_. (Unless they significantly changed their styles.) I think Inoue's artwork suits the story of _Vagabond_ well.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 3, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> The picture is very well detailed but if it's realism and detail I want I'd just go out
> TBH there isn't anything special about that photo imo



Yes because a manga about feudal japan doesn't need realism.


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

KidTony said:


> Yes because a manga about feudal japan doesn't need realism.



If you want realism and it's all about how realistic it looks why not go all the way and make it a live-action TV? Why not just a documentary?

Drawing, Reading, Looking at drawings, games and fiction in general have one thing in common and that's to allow us to create/enjoy things we can't have in the real world. So adding some "magic" into the series is necessary.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 3, 2012)

except, you know, there isn't only one reason that we draw, read, or enjoy fiction, and it's entirely possible to write entertaining and meaningful fiction set in the world in which we live

and it's really pretty dumb to claim that a manga can't be worthwhile unless it enables your escapism


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Never said that -__-

A manga can be meaningful in a fictional world...and sure you can have it based on a historic event and re-tell what happened but that doesn't make your background art any special. One thing for sure is that it doesn't have any creativity, only hard work, and for a mangaka of his status a lot of lesser known individuals posting on random websites can make drawings that are a 1000 times more "REAL"...heh I did something there


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 3, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> *If you want realism and it's all about how realistic it looks why not go all the way and make it a live-action TV? Why not just a documentary?*
> 
> Drawing, Reading, Looking at drawings, games and fiction in general have one thing in common and that's to allow us to create/enjoy things we can't have in the real world.* So adding some "magic" into the series is necessary.*



you clearly do say that if the objective is realism, then that makes the medium of a manga unsuitable for the work being done, and you 'might as well' just make a documentary

and you refer to adding "magic" (which you have an amusingly narrow definition for) as 'necessary'

'necessary' is a strong word, and implies that without it, the work is flawed beyond repair


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

And I was talking about the drawings not the story content if you paid attention you'd realize that  

If you want the medium to look as real as possible, then yeah, live stuff are objectively more to the point than comic books. 

By "magic" I hope you didn't think like Harry Potter magic. 

And again I was talking about drawings and stuff like that. The media I mentioned have a lot less restrictions and yes, it IS necessary to take advantage of that otherwise you're better off doing it all live or something.

Of course I don't mean you have to make it comical as f*** but ....try to add some "magic" >.> "MAGIC"


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 3, 2012)

it isn't necessary to take advantage of the complete freedom of drawing at all. realistically drawn manga are not objectively worse than fantastically drawn manga because they don't consciously try to be "magical" 

and you're perfectly free to make your personal definition of "MAGIC" as unambiguous as you can, by the way


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

realistically drawn manga are not objectively worse than fantastically drawn manga.
But realistically drawn manga are objectively worse-looking than their live-action counterparts if you're looking from a standpoint where looking realistic is what it's concerned with.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 3, 2012)

if i've managed to cut away all your insinuations - about the creative bankruptcy and pointlessness of realistically-drawn manga - until you're reduced to that (which is really so obvious that it's sort of pointless to even say it), then i concede your point


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 3, 2012)

Yaaaaaaay


----------



## Samavarti (Dec 3, 2012)

x5exotic said:


> realistically drawn manga are not objectively worse than fantastically drawn manga.
> But realistically drawn manga are objectively worse-looking than their live-action counterparts if you're looking from a standpoint where looking realistic is what it's concerned with.


But being realistc doesn't necessarily means that the realism it's only quality, or it's main objective, there are a lot of things that can make a realistc draw quite different from other, and give it it's own charm, or feeling.


----------



## Hakan Erkan (Dec 3, 2012)

Bastard!!          .


----------



## SeeU (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Razzzz (Dec 3, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ok, this is gonna be fun. Posts in this thread *drinking game*
> Take a shot every time following is mentioned:
> 
> 1:
> ...



If everybody had to take a shot every time you acted like a petulant little imp burning with indignation because Kubo's lack of planning, lazy artwork, or make-it-up-as-you-go approach to storytelling gets painted in a negative light, we'd all be dead from alcohol poisoning by now. So give it a rest and get off your high horse.


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 3, 2012)

Am I wrong in thinkning the artist of Oyasumi Punpun is using a computer for his backgrounds?


----------



## OS (Dec 3, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> Am I wrong in thinkning the artist of Oyasumi Punpun is using a computer for his backgrounds?


Not really. The character there looks like photoshop. Also, it seems like a few people are using it lately. Sun-Ken Rock artist definitely uses photoshop.


----------



## Kirito (Dec 3, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Freak Squeele is better than Berserk in terms of backgrounds to me



Not really impressive when you factor in that it was computer-generated.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 3, 2012)

Nobody likes negima's art? =[


----------



## Shozan (Dec 3, 2012)

Sun-Ken Rock /thread

Tough has some nice BG too!


----------



## wibisana (Dec 3, 2012)

smaller

*Spoiler*: __ 







larger


----------



## p-lou (Dec 4, 2012)

Mook Mook the Bushman said:


> thats because they are photos with some photoshop filters over them



it's really noticeable, especially the older ones.  one of the big (and valid) criticisms are how the characters sometime look like they're floating on top of the scenery and not really part of it.

surprised nobody said gon here.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 4, 2012)

obligatory hst post


----------



## x5exotic (Dec 4, 2012)

Skypiea one is the best hands down...but I like the twisty curly swirly art style of Naruto in general than its architectural side...I mean that Obito-rage shot with the trees and the moon and blood and shit


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 4, 2012)

p-lou said:


> it's really noticeable, especially the older ones.  one of the big (and valid) criticisms are how the characters sometime look like they're floating on top of the scenery and not really part of it.
> 
> surprised nobody said gon here.



Gon was great. Wasn't the author supposed to be making a comeback with the manga? Haven't really seen any hint of that since its return was announced alongside the anime.

**

I mentioned Shuna no Tabi earlier in my haste, but I really should have done so with Nausicaa as well. Its full of stunning detailed vistas beyond your wildest dreams. And the skies! The lighting! The ship designs! Mm-Mmmmmm.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes, Gon was supposed to resume March. Maybe it did, but no one picked it up?



p-lou said:


> it's really noticeable, especially the older ones.  one of the big (and valid) criticisms are how the characters sometime look like they're floating on top of the scenery and not really part of it.



Solanin had some really clumsy feeling panels, but Punpun has some stunning stuff.


----------



## The World (Dec 6, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ok, this is gonna be fun. Posts in this thread *drinking game*
> Take a shot every time following is mentioned:
> 
> 1:
> ...



No reason to joke about Bleach when it is a joke in and of itself.



x5exotic said:


> If you want realism and it's all about how realistic it looks why not go all the way and make it a live-action TV? Why not just a documentary?
> 
> Drawing, Reading, Looking at drawings, games and fiction in general have one thing in common and that's to allow us to create/enjoy things we can't have in the real world. So adding some "magic" into the series is necessary.



Did you have a brain fart?


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 










Takahasi Tsutomu is a black ink master


----------

